
Seth Godin on the state of Apple's software - mgiannopoulos
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/10/24/godin-apple-software
======
hlfcoding
Apple definitely seems to have a larger software surface area than hardware,
where they tend to discontinue more frequently. Keep in mind the companies
Godin compares it to are focused on web services and only have one user-facing
product. It's an unfair comparison. Apple provides some of the best developer
tools and APIs. An essential software suite that just works is what I'm
looking for, and for the most part it's delivered.

------
dbg31415
Apple makes great hardware, no denying that. That's why my 3+ your-old laptop
holds up with features I still can't find our windows laptop.

But regardless of what's in store, or any commentary on the direction after
Jobs, the last iOS and MacOS release go down in my mind as the buggiest Apple
UX I've ever seen.

Randomly my phone keyboard disappears, I can't delete messages from iChat
until I toggle to another message or scroll down then up, my screen saver
preferences were deleted, when I add a new virtual desktop it gets some random
mountain instead of my chosen background, a lot of my apps didn't work / load
on startup without being reinstalled...

Does seem like maybe Apple has bitten off more complexity than it can chew.
I'm not used to so many easily noticeable bugs in their software. They get a
new QA guy? Ha.

Side note: Apple 2FA is weird. Just weird. What I want is not to come up with
a new notification type... and if they can fill a website based on my 2FA
code... why can't it to that for iChat messages too? Or at least add a copy
button to the notification when it sees a code come in.

------
pyrophane
I just learned about Roon from this article, but I don't understand what makes
it worth $120/year. It appears to be a music player with apps, good device
streaming support, and a nice interface. I understand that a lot of software
is moving towards higher priced subscription models, but I don't see the added
value "service" that makes this worth such a high recurring fee.

